
Phrack Magazine's classic article on OS/kernel development - fogus
http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=52&id=17#article
======
jwthomp2
Hey all,

I'm the author of that article from way long ago. Brian and I went to uiuc at
the same time and were both in ACM together. Brian was a big help when I
developed that article.

You can find a copy of Brian's OpenBLT os work here:

[http://code.google.com/p/frotznet/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk...](http://code.google.com/p/frotznet/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fopenblt)

If I recall correctly part of how Brian got the job at Be was that he fixed a
bug in a device driver at Be during his interview. I believe they were asking
him questions about it and he wound up identifying a problem.

Cheers,

Jeff

------
joezydeco
Interesting that the article mentions Brian Swetland, who is now kernel
hacking for Android over at Google.

~~~
hvs
I was in SIGOps with Brian back at UIUC when Paul Swanson was running it. That
was back around 1997-1998, so that's not surprising since Brian had published
his source code for his "toy" OS and it was widely available.

Brian also worked at Be, Inc. and Danger before Google. The guy knows his low-
level code.

